# Bayern, Hummels vicinissimo.



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2016)

Continua il "saccheggio" del Bayern in casa Dotmund, dopo Goetze e lewandowski ora è il turno di Mats Hummels. Secondo la Bild Sport, il difensore dei Gialloneri è vicino al Bayern Monaco per 30 mln di euro con contratto da 4 anni. Il giocatore andrà a sostituire molto probabilmente Benatia, il quale è vicino al ritorno in Italia (Juve).


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Tra l'altro Hummels è cresciuto nelle giovanili del Bayern, ora il gallo dirà che non è l'unico che ha ceduto per due spiccioli giovani che poi sarebbero diventati grandi giocatori (Darmian e Aubameyang).


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Borussia è la canterà del Bayern


Benatia non credo andrà alla Juve


----------



## Torros (25 Aprile 2016)

a me non hai mai fatto impazzire. L'ho visto contro il livepool e non mi è proprio piaciuto. Abbastanza sopravvalutato secondo me.


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2016)

Clamoroso


----------



## The Ripper (25 Aprile 2016)

5 mln in più di Romagnoli


----------



## Aragorn (25 Aprile 2016)

Essere un tifoso del Borussia dev'essere estremamente stressante.


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 5 mln in più di Romagnoli



Probabilmente, anche un contratto tre volte più alto, che incide tantissimo sull'affare


----------



## Aragorn (25 Aprile 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Probabilmente, anche un contratto tre volte più alto, che incide tantissimo sull'affare



Se non sbaglio era in scadenza nel 2017, ecco il perché di questa cifra abbordabile (visti i prezzi che girano).


----------



## Marco23 (25 Aprile 2016)

Per un difensore sono già tanti soldi


----------



## Butcher (25 Aprile 2016)

Bho, ma il Borussia ogni anno vende i migliori alla diretta concorrente. Smart!


----------



## prebozzio (25 Aprile 2016)

Hummels lo danno in partenza ogni estate e poi resta sempre lì, come il suo compagno di merende Subotic. Finché non vedo l'ultima firma sull'ultimo contratto non ci credo.


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2016)

Giustissimo cosi, è li la sua realtà.


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Bho, ma il Borussia ogni anno vende i migliori alla diretta concorrente. Smart!



Non può fare altrimenti. Chi comanda è il giocatore, se uno vuole andare via per il bene sportivo ed economico della sua carriera non puoi fare altrimenti. Il BvB non può certo permettersi di alzare i costi a tal punto da diventare una big.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Bho, ma il Borussia ogni anno vende i migliori alla diretta concorrente. Smart!



In Germania ogni società di fatto è il vivaio del Bayern che ogni tanto lascia un paio di stagioni agli avversari in cambio...


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In Germania ogni società di fatto è il vivaio del Bayern che ogni tanto lascia un paio di stagioni agli avversari in cambio...



Pure in Italia una volta funzionava cosi, i grandi club ad ogni stagione andavano a comprare i migliori del campionato precedente. Adesso no, tendenzialmente i migliori del campionato adesso se ne vanno all'estero nei top club.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pure in Italia una volta funzionava cosi, i grandi club ad ogni stagione andavano a comprare i migliori del campionato precedente. Adesso no, tendenzialmente i migliori del campionato adesso se ne vanno all'estero nei top club.



Bé se permetti c'è una bella differenza quando 3-4 squadre comprano e quando vanno tutti nella stessa...è come se la Juve ogni anno rastrellasse i migliori delle altre..

La Bundesliga fa pena (come l'attuale serie A, campionati senza senso già scontati ad agosto)


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Aprile 2016)

Giocatore chiesto da Ancelotti.


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé se permetti c'è una bella differenza quando 3-4 squadre comprano e quando vanno tutti nella stessa...*è come se la Juve ogni anno rastrellasse i migliori delle altre..*
> 
> La Bundesliga fa pena (come l'attuale serie A, campionati senza senso già scontati ad agosto)



Ah... perchè non lo fa già!?


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah... perchè non lo fa già!?



Non mi pare che ogni anno Roma, Napoli, Milan e Inter paghino la mazzetta ai gobbi...


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che ogni anno Roma, Napoli, Milan e Inter paghino la mazzetta ai gobbi...



Ho detto che ogni anno la Juventus fondamentalmente va a prendere tanti talenti tra A e B. E dimmi se non è vero.


----------



## S T B (27 Aprile 2016)

questa volta incassano almeno.
Che squadra si ritroverà Ancelotti, pazzesco. E il Gallo ha pure provato a riportarlo al Milan... che barzelletta


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho detto che ogni anno la Juventus fondamentalmente va a prendere tanti talenti tra A e B. E dimmi se non è vero.



Certo che è vero ma un conto è dire che una big compra i talenti che emergono in provincia un conto è che ci sia una società che sistematicamente compra i giocatori più forti delle sue teoriche contendenti..


----------



## juventino (28 Aprile 2016)

Magari ci sganciano Benatia.


----------

